

ASK HN: Edit Audio Files using PHP - code_devil

Are there some good libraries/functions available in PHP to edit mp3 format files, say split a 5 min song into 5 separate 1 min parts.<p>Update: Any Open Source Lib/Tool that can be called on a *nix server
======
tlrobinson
It's easy enough to execute any command line program from PHP:

<http://php.net/exec>

Surely there's some command line tools to edit audio files. Maybe ffmpeg or
mplayer?

~~~
izak30
I use FFMPEG

<? exec("ffmpeg [check the ffmpeg man pages for proper use]") ?>

ffmpeg isn't limited to mp3s, it can encode/decode pretty much anything.

------
jawngee
Look at mp3splt

> sudo apt-get install mp3wrap mp3splt

> man mp3splt

------
rrival
Probably want to pass that sort of request to a helper app on the command
line.

~~~
code_devil
Yes, that would be nice.

